# Which hops to grow?



## Jazzman (4/2/15)

Which hops can I grow in temperate coastal nsw? Ie Newcastle?
And how do I get them?
Thanks


----------



## Yob (4/2/15)

Depends on what beers you like

Winter there will be loads listed


----------



## Judanero (4/2/15)

I'm in newcastle, Saaz, Hersbrucker, Cascade, Nugget and Chinook have all grown well for me.. 

My Goldings is on its third year and once again is looking like I will get next to nothing from it, I think I will be digging it up this year and putting some Willamette in its place.

At the moment I have cut back to just have Hersbrucker, Goldings and Cascade in my garden.


----------



## Camo6 (4/2/15)

I'm in Melbourne not Newcastle but I too have had limited harvests from my 3 yr old Goldings. I'll be either giving it away or planting it somewhere in the area... Pride of Ringwood flourished in my area for some reason. My Chinook did very well but has outgrown its half wine barrel and my Cascade is a goddam trooper.


----------



## jphowman (4/2/15)

In coastal western Vic my best plants have been Perle, cascade and super alpha, although my other plants aren't doing badly (Chinook, hersbrucker, hallatuer).
The only one I had trouble with was fuggle. I couldn't find anyone in the hop growing threads from Australia who has success with it. My guess has been it is sensitive to the difference in sunlight hours between here in england, which is at the top of the range, while we are at the bottom. I've ripped it out and will replace with a POR.


----------



## Judanero (4/2/15)

franks said:


> The only one I had trouble with was fuggle. I couldn't find anyone in the hop growing threads from Australia who has success with it. My guess has been it is sensitive to the difference in sunlight hours between here in england, which is at the top of the range, while we are at the bottom.


My fuggles wasn't great either, I ripped it out after the first season. Might explain why Goldings has also been lack lustre for me.


----------



## Jazzman (4/2/15)

Great info!
Well I like cascade, so that's a go.
Maybe some chinook
and POR as a bittering herb.
Don't like saaz (well don't think I do -didn't really dig Czech Bud when I was there, although I'll force some down again this july when I'm there again!)

Sound ok? I'm not much of a gardener, so stuff that goes well without too much trouble is good.

Newbie questions

Where do l get the plants?
Why winter, Yob?
I'm thinking of putting them down on the back fence which has sun for most of the day till sunset. ok?


----------



## Judanero (4/2/15)

They go dormant in winter so that's when most people are selling rhizomes, eBay is a good source, members here sell them, bunnings also sell them apparently.

The most sun possible it the best bet, and go as high as you can for your hop trellis, people also use mature trees i.e- gum trees and the like for the bines to grow around.

They are no effort really, if you know the spot I would dig it up now- the wider and deeper the better, and fill it with compost, cow manure and soil in about a 2:1:2 ratio.

I'd keep the rhizome(s) in fridge until about the last week of August then put them in the ground. They love well aged cow manure, 'seasol' (Nitrogen) and heaps of water... daily watering if it's really hot, otherwise every second day is fine. They are a weed essentially, and once they've taken you'll see how low maintenance they are.

1st year they say not to expect too much harvest but with plenty of water, nutrients and sun you will get enough to play with for a few batches.

Pm me in July and I can probably break you off a cascade rhizome for a bottle or two of your finest hb :beer:


----------



## Jazzman (4/2/15)

That's a deal! 
I'd better make something good.
Thanks!


----------



## Black Devil Dog (4/2/15)

Chinook, Hersbrucker and POR are doing well up here for me. Goldings has failed to do much.


----------



## Judanero (4/2/15)

Jazzman said:


> and POR as a bittering herb.


Also, home grown hops generally aren't the best for bittering additions due to the unknown alpha etc %, you can do it and learn by trial and error what works, the consensus is generally geared towards aroma and flavour additions only. 

In saying that I did try it a couple of times for bittering but found it inconsistent so stuck to aroma,flavour additions (occasionally dry and keg hops also).


----------



## Jazzman (5/2/15)

That makes sense. 
Thanks Judanero.


----------



## beerfarmer (5/2/15)

Fuggles grows great here in Tas. Earliest of my varieties to come on and crops heavy. Goldings can be a pain... Massive plant growth but not many flowers. Trial and error I say.


----------



## rodney1907 (5/2/15)

I'm up Maitland way, I have 5 varieties Cascade, Chinook, Golding's Pearle and Fuggles. Cascade and Chinook are the winner's, great yield's from 1st year, Golding's is finally giving me a harvest after 3 yrs, lot's of young burr's at the moment. The other 2 are growing well but not much in result's 2nd year


----------



## yum beer (5/2/15)

Jazzman said:


> I'm thinking of putting them down on the back fence which has sun for most of the day till sunset. ok?


I also get sun most of the day till sunset.


----------



## Gigantorus (12/2/15)

What would grow well in Brisbane? 

I'm wanting to start growing later this year and don't want to bother with a variety that is not suited for here.

Cheers,

Pete


----------

